# open to a womans suggestion



## tlfblc (May 1, 2011)

i'm a pretty over bearing man who thinks to much (so my wife says. i realize i think and talk more than she does but does that just mean she doesn't care..

i don't like american idol, don't care what a friend is doing in their personal life, and no its not funny that the dog begs for food..

after that theres nothing.. she don't complain about dishes, she dont ask how i'm doing or what i may think or any thing at all...

we have been married almost 16 yrs and i am trying, she shes just not trying back.. i read some of these threads and i started changing myself first-- helping around the house, saying nice things, even went on some dates...

yeah i got more sex and better sex than probably ever but is that it.. i didn't know my wife was such a good kisser though!


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

tlfblc said:


> i'm a pretty over bearing man who thinks to much (so my wife says. i realize i think and talk more than she does but does that just mean she doesn't care..
> 
> i don't like american idol, don't care what a friend is doing in their personal life, and no its not funny that the dog begs for food..


Do you have to like american idol to love your wife? Or can you watch american idol with her and value the time you spend with her. Or do you want to be right about how awful american idol is? For the record, I think american idol is the height of stupid. But I would watch it with my husband if he wanted me to. I mean he is a guy... so he would not want me to .... but you get my drift.



> after that theres nothing.. she don't complain about dishes, she dont ask how i'm doing or what i may think or any thing at all...
> 
> we have been married almost 16 yrs and i am trying, she shes just not trying back.. i read some of these threads and i started changing myself first-- helping around the house, saying nice things, even went on some dates...


Did you read the man up threads in the men's clubhouse?



> yeah i got more sex and better sex than probably ever but is that it.. i didn't know my wife was such a good kisser though!


Do you have specifics about what the problem is?


----------



## tlfblc (May 1, 2011)

didn't read man up, and i do watch without complaining but is that it..

speciffically- there is no communicating or general chit chat other that her stuff.. she says i think about politics,religion,and news related issues to much.. 
i tried to approach her on our problems and she says she would try but after 5 weeks she tells me what shes been working on only to realize that yes they help but not the big issues at all..

14 yrs we didn't sleep together , just started, didn't kiss , didn't go on dates,without kids, and more but the real problem is that our whole marriage seems 1 sided.. i have to go first at everything and even though i am very alpha male, maybe sometimes the woman could go first, no?


----------

